# Best and Worst xmas



## lostinmyhead (Dec 29, 2009)

December 23 I found out by a phone call my wife had slept with someone I know. I was in my car at the time and did everything i could not to crash. Pulling over would have been the smart thing to do but when your world comes crashing down you dont think. I got to my wifes parents to confront her. After all the screaming in the car on the way i had calmed down and was more in shock. I got to the house and went into a room with her i broke down and she broke down. After the obvious why's and where's my thoughts turned to my new three month old. The affair happened before she was concieved. the affair happened months after our marriage and a month before my dausghter was concieved. She cheated on me and still decided that we should have a child. After confronting my wife is a blur she stayed at her parents and I drove an hour to stay with my brother. the next day christmas eve we talked and yelled and cried some more, she was having family over at her parents house and i was invited but couldnt find the strength. I was terrified of walking in and breaking down or seeing her being or faking happieness after what she had done. I spent most of xmas eve alone but she came to our house to spend the night so we could all be together for my babies first xmas. Its been a couple days of fighting and crying i told my wife i wanted to go to councilling at first she said no and i didnt understand. I asked her if she loved me she said yes i asked her if she was in love with me and she said no. We had been fighting for the 2 months prior to all of this and she says she was worn down. I love my wife and convinced her to go to councilling. Actually I begged my cheating wife to go to councilling. Am i wrong for wanting her back and thinking there's a chance?


----------



## HopingtoStartOver (Dec 29, 2009)

My boyfriend, and father of my two children - who I've been with for 8 years also found out I cheated on him just before christmas  It ruined christmas..he had to bring the kids by himself to his parents. It was like it wasn't real until he found out and it came out of my mouth.

I lost myself, lost my love for myself, lost love period when I did this. I need to find myslef again and I've been begging God for forgiveness and find forgiveness within myself... 

He wants to move forward with me through councelling and take one day at a time - and for that I am so gratefull..


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck, although I'm mostly concerned with her apparent lack of remorse for her actions and the fact that she's telling you she isn't in love with you anymore. Maybe there are some things that have come up with her you're not aware of that may cause this kind of resentment, but it's important if you're going to try to make this work to figure out WHY this happened. I'd definitely demand counseling for your situation, it seems she's not telling you everything and you need to know the whole story to fix it in my opinion.


----------

